# Bach / goldberg variation #6 (three guitars)



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I joined Fabian Leandro and Alejandro Fenile on this Bach piece. Was great to perform my part remotely at home and then see the finished results mixed / mastered by Fabian


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice phrasing --sounds good.


----------



## Fabian Leandro (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks Otto, It has been a pleasure working with you


----------

